# super easy cheddar cheese



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Has anyone else tried this one?

https://thelibrary.org/lochist/periodicals/bittersweet/sp78l.htm

I tried making all kind of cheddar cheese with presses and aging and all different kinds of cultures that I have to buy off the internet and nothing compares to this one. 

I've made it twice now, both times turned out great, tasted just like store bought cheddar and I didn't have to have any funny ingredients on hand or do any pressing or aging. 

downhome


----------

